# Lettuce for feeding my fish



## wade217 (Nov 28, 2011)

I know you have to blanch lettuce then after that do I just cut it up have fine or just leave it whole


----------



## sidluckman (Jan 15, 2012)

I never blanched it. I fed lots of romaine to my Herichthys Pearsii, Heros Severus and Uaru cichlids, but all I ever did was thoroughly wash it and remove the "ribs" which never got eaten any way.

I don't think it provides very much nutritionally, but for some fish that eat a substantial amount of plant matter, I think it is good for their digestive health, the way fiber works for us. The pearsiis and severums were especially appreciative of it, although it results in a decidedly messier tank and necessitated positively huge water changes. Nevermind that, the Pearsii's developed beautifully, and the Uarus and Severums spawned. Since I don't know what fish you're feeding, I am not sure whether I have been any help, or if my experiences can be applied to your situation. . .anyway, good luck. It is great fun watching them tear into the stuff!


----------



## wade217 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have 2 silver dollars and 5 angels, 3 rams, 1 bala shark, 2 blood groumis, 1 blue groumi, a frog, apleco,spotted cat fish and 2 tetras


----------



## wade217 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have 2 silver dollars ,5 angels, 2 blood groumis,1 blue groumis, 1 pleco, 1 bala shark, 1 spotted cat, a frog, 3 rams, 2 tetras and 2 paradise groumis


----------

